# PP tacos for a wedding. How much?



## jacoviii (Aug 12, 2018)

Ok so I will be doing a PP taco for a wedding in a few weeks for 150 people. I'm still getting a count on adult vs kids.  So how much raw meat should I get?  I'm thinking 95lb raw. There will be toppings beans..... chips salsa guacamole. but no real other fillers so I see a lot of tacos going out.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 12, 2018)

Whew that’s going to be a lot of tacos! Good luck with that.

George


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 12, 2018)

At +/- 4oz per
150x4 = 600oz
600oz÷16oz = 37.5lbs cooked
37.5 × 2 (@50% loss) = 75lbs raw
This is a ballpark which we use as a min. 95lbs will give you 10lbs cooked over min(20 servings)Figure in kids and light eaters, good ballpark. Buffet or service? If service you can portion to serving and monitor amount if its going fast.


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 12, 2018)

wimpy69 said:


> At +/- 4oz per
> 150x4 = 600oz
> 600oz÷16oz = 37.5lbs cooked
> 37.5 × 2 (@50% loss) = 75lbs raw
> This is a ballpark which we use as a min. 95lbs will give you 10lbs cooked over min(20 servings)Figure in kids and light eaters, good ballpark. Buffet or service? If service you can portion to serving and monitor amount if its going fast.



I believe your numbers are off a bit.


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 13, 2018)

Yup × 2
40×4÷16×2=20 raw/10 cooked
Right?


----------



## jacoviii (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes it will be buffet. They want left overs so if I go over no big deal. So 95lb ?....


----------

